# Transylvanian Cowboy



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Great pic!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum. and what an amazing photo! With no saddle at all i bet there amazing riders. are at least have an amazing seat!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME!!

Great photo. Not only no saddle, but it appears no reins either! Love the foal, as well.

Do you live in Transylvania? I can't wait to see more photos from that part of the world.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Yes, more photos!!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

I have posted a reply with more photos, but I received a reply saying that it needs moderating first. Hopefully it will be up soon


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Moderating? Interesting, as nothing has been said about any need to moderate......

Anyway, Fabulous photos!! I love seeing tack and equipment from other areas of the world. I love the downturned "cleats" on the shoes the blacksmith is nailing on. Fascinating glimpse into another culture and their horses.

Your photos are so nicely done, too. The haying wagon photo is worthy of framing and hanging on a wall.

You have created an addiction here.....MORE!!!!

I wonder if the "moderating" is the forum needing to resize your photos. What size are they?
I visited your Flickr site and see you are affiliated with Doctors without borders as an RN? Wow, they do such incredible work under trying situations. My hat's off to you.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Allison,

The moderating message came up in a box immediately after posting. Not heard anything back so not sure what the problem is. My photos are embedded bb codes and only 640x480.

No I don't work for MSF I just support them financially. I did my aid work as an RN back in the 80's in Ethiopia, then in Romania during the 90's which is how I was introduced to and eventually made my home in Transylvania.

My cousin joined me for a while and on one of our regular recce trips we came across this wonderful wild stallion deep in the Carpathian mountains. He was trying to put some distance between us and his approximately 20 mares and foals. Here is the full story Transylvania Track Ranger: Wild Horse Encounter


Black stallion by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are some photos of horses working with carts, bringing in the hay to be stored in barns to get domestic animals through the long harsh winters. This area of Transylvania sits in a cold sink and temps often plummet to -20 to -30oC


Returning home from the fields by trackranger, on Flickr


Bringing in the hay  by trackranger, on Flickr


Bringing in the Hay by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Here a is a short video of my neighbour the blacksmith. He is 100 % traditional right down to the leg powered bellows  




Spot the dog in the next photo 


Miklos fitting horse shoe by trackranger, on Flickr


Traditional Blacksmith - Fekete Miklos 2 by trackranger, on Flickr


Movement - Traditional Blacksmith - Transylvania by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome  

In reply to some of the questions regarding my original photo. Well spotted Allison, you are quire right, no saddle and reins  All movement is controlled with the riders legs. They are some very accomplished riders in the village and they learn from a very young age.

Foals stay with their mother whilst working and learn the ropes from a young age too.


Rural Life - Transylvania by trackranger, on Flickr

My home is in this village, but I now live and work between Transylvania and Germany.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

This is muck spreading using a tree stump tied on top of branches.


Muck spreading using branches by trackranger, on Flickr

Ploughing, ready for potato planting.


Ploughing before planting seedling potatoes by trackranger, on Flickr


Burning weeds and ploughing by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! Great pictures!! Look forward to seeing more!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Paul,

How very nice to have someone from a totally different part of the world to share here with us. The photos are superb, showing quite good quality photographic skills.
When I think of that area, I am reminded of the film "Cold Mountain", which was filmed in Transylvania, wasnt' it? It was supposed to be the mountains of West Virginia, but those mountains are now too developed to be a good place to film a story that takes place in the mid 1800's. So, they filmed in Transylvania. or was that Romania? Anyone?


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words regarding my photographs. The villagers think of me as a bit of an eccentric wandering around with my camera. This is good as they tend to carry on with their daily chores in a natural way, rather than posing for photographs. That said, I always ask first for permission.

Yes, you are quite correct, 'Cold Mountain' was filmed in Transylvania for exactly the reasons you have explained  Transylvania has changed hands several times over the centuries, and was once part of the Austro-Hungarian empire. The last change was after the second world war, annexing several million ethnic Szekely in Transylvania, thought to be descendants of Attila the Hun. This probably explains their natural horse riding skills and husbandry  Transylvania is now part of Romania, although you rarely hear Romanian spoken in our village.

Here are a few winter photos.


Horses dragging log at speed by trackranger, on Flickr

There is no oil or gas in the village, so all heating is fuelled by wood. Here my wood is being delivered to my house by horse of course 


Wood delivery by trackranger, on Flickr


Wood delivery by trackranger, on Flickr


Boys on horse drawn sled by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I took the first photo of the Transylvanian Cowboy whilst on a shoot with National Geographic. I am the Director for the Transylvanian Wildlife Project, and we were lucky enough to host NAT GEO who are making a film about the environment of the Eastern Carpathians. We were in fab company as Sane Moore seen in the following photo has worked on many infamous projects such as 'Planet Earth' with David Attenborough (BBC); 'Deadliest Catch' (Discovery); and 'Survival with Ray Mears'.


Shane Moore - National Geographic by trackranger, on Flickr

I hope to bring you more horse photos and related stories in the future. I was thinking of doing one on the village vet as he is a real James Herriot style character working with very basic equipment.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics. Awesome images, very interesting and not to mention well shot


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, welcome to the forum! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm already looking forward to the vet story.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow what a grgeous side of the world! i love how almost everything is done my horse. very interesting pictures and its great to see things from other countries!! i definitely look forward to more!


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome from Montana!! Love the pics!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous photos! Makes me want to move to Transylvania!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW! Great photo's and stories! I'm new here myself, but everyone has been very nice. Welcome from Texas, and I'm looking forward to more from you!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

What amazing photos! I cant wait to see more. You live in such a beautiful place...thank you for sharing.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

This is so neat! I look forward to more photos as well. I love seeing the horses work in the field like that. 

You guys must have incredible leg muscles there with all of that riding!!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for your very very kind words 

Yes, the horse is the back bone for every day work, and the powerhouse for every household from bringing in the hay, to ploughing the fields. There are tractors in the villages too, but relatively few as most villagers cannot afford them. There is also the cynical view that anything with a motor is more unreliable and more expensive to run. Marcus and I, the only other British ex-pat that I know of in the same county, both use Land Rovers and are obviously very proud of the the history and ability of our vehicles. However, we too have been caught out on occasion and the following set of photos demonstrate the incredible power of a horse to resolve a tricky situation.

We were travelling through a remote village in spring, at the time of the thaw. We chose a particularly innocent looking track which turned out to be avoided by most villagers at this time of the year. There was a dip in the track which met with a stream which was full of heavy clay based mud. As we drove through the dip the Land Rover sunk much lower than we expected, and we soon realised that we were well and truly stuck! Without a winch, I soon had to look for help. Within minutes a villager arrived with his horse and was preparing a harness to extract us. We knew how heavy our Land Rover was, but combine this with being stuck in mud? We knew it would be a tough ask for the horse.


Marcus Taylor - Land Rover Defender 90 by trackranger, on Flickr


Horse being harnessed to pull Land Rover by trackranger, on Flickr

However, we couldn't have been more wrong! The horse rocked twice against the harness to gauge the weight it had to pull, then gave one almighty tug on the third and the Land Rover came straight out. We were absolutely amazed!


Horse pulling Marcus out of mud by trackranger, on Flickr


Marcus recovered by trackranger, on Flickr


Marcus showing gratitude to his new friend  by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What a fabulous story! Thanks for that one. Keep 'em coming!!

It was an interesting observation how that horse rocked the vehicle as a way of not only gauging the weight, but to also help rock it loose. Smart horse who really knows its job.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> What a fabulous story! Thanks for that one. Keep 'em coming!!
> 
> It was an interesting observation how that horse rocked the vehicle as a way of not only gauging the weight, but to also help rock it loose. Smart horse who really knows its job.


Thanks Allison  The horse was very pleased too with all the fuss and praise after the event. We went back for a visit a year later....with a few carrots of course


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Your pictures are outstanding! Love the view you have on everything.....at times I so wish it could go back to the horse and buggy days....but then again, it sure would take me a while to get to place to place.....but where your at, they really seem to make horse transportation, and power really work, and I love that!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what an awesome story! i was looking at the pics before i went and read.. and i was thinking surely that horse can't do that alone can he? but yup! he sure did! horses are such amazing and smart creatures!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Your pictures are outstanding! Love the view you have on everything.....at times I so wish it could go back to the horse and buggy days....but then again, it sure would take me a while to get to place to place.....but where your at, they really seem to make horse transportation, and power really work, and I love that!


Thanks! Yes, it does take longer to get from A to B, but that is one of the main differences between east and west. The pace of life is a lot slower, more methodical and far more seasonal. You soon begin to understand that all fair weather seasonal work is designed to produce food for immediate use and storage for winter. When I say food, this is for the animals too. Some fields and meadows are left purely to produce grass, which is scythed, gathered as hay, then stored in large barns to feed livestock through the winter. The winter is long and harsh with temps drop to -20oC plus. Animals tend to be kept inside from November to March, depending on the severity and length of winter, so a lot of hay is used. Oxen and horses continue to work during the cold weather, especially moving wood, so they require even more fuel.



lilkitty90 said:


> what an awesome story! i was looking at the pics before i went and read.. and i was thinking surely that horse can't do that alone can he? but yup! he sure did! horses are such amazing and smart creatures!


Thank you  Yes, this horse was incredibly powerful. We attempted to push the Land Rover out with the help of several villagers, but we couldn't budge it more than a couple of inches


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the look on the faces of the people standing with the horse in the last photo. They look so proud. Not of themselves but of the horse, it's nice to see how they appreciate what the horses do for them.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

MySerenity said:


> I like the look on the faces of the people standing with the horse in the last photo. They look so proud. Not of themselves but of the horse, it's nice to see how they appreciate what the horses do for them.


Agreed  Most villagers are very caring of their horses. However, there are some that are not so kind. However, the majority of this latter group generally understand that a well cared for horse is far more productive than a neglected one. I tend to concentrate on the positive, but I do have to admit I have seen some (thankfully very few) heart breaking sights. I guess you will find good and bad in all societies. 

On a more positive note, another photo 


Bringing in the hay - Transylvania by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice photos and nice thing to show everybody this view of our country. Unfortunately I live in Bucharest and I've seen only the bad things about our horse culture. I've been volunteering to the only horse shelter that we have for 3 years and I've seen all the kinds of neglected cases.
Great work!


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

wow these are amazing! especially the black stallion....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Cool picts


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Such a fascinating way of life! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, and all the warm welcomes 

OK, I wanted to tell you a little more about this fascinating relationship between livestock and use of horses. The Transylvania cowboy that formed the basis of this thread was droving cattle from the village and into the mountain meadows. This area away from the safety of the village is in the domain of wild wolves and bears, and there are a lot of them! The horse gives the herdsman the advantage of speed, improved observation and greater ability to return stray cows to the herd, especially calves. However, this is far too much work for one man, so most herdsmen work with several 'Livestock Guardian Dogs (LGDs) too. These dogs are tough and although no match for a wolf or bear, form packs to work as a team to protect domestic livestock. Here is another photo of the same cowboy and you can see one of his dogs, wearing a chain and stick. This is a legal obligation in RO when using LGDs. The stick slows the dog down when running, as knocks against the upper legs and shoulders, effectively protecting local wildlife.


Transylvanian Cowboy by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

It is interesting to me, and I really appreciate your sharing.
All I can think is I love my horse, but these people NEED theirs. 
I am sure they do the best they can to care for them.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I am completely transfixed by this thread! Welcome *trackranger* and thank you so very much for spending the time sharing your wonderful stories and photos. Please keep them coming!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Susan Crumrine said:


> It is interesting to me, and I really appreciate your sharing.
> All I can think is I love my horse, but these people NEED theirs.
> I am sure they do the best they can to care for them.


Very, very true Susan! This sentiment is true for most animals including dogs too. Whilst we view our dogs and cats as part of the family, there is certainly less sentimentality in this community. In general villagers tend to be poor, so every person and all animals need to earn their keep. I am generalising here as there are those with exactly the same views as our own, more of which can be found in the towns and cities. So in general dogs guard or work, cats catch vermin and horses work in numerous ways. That said what I do like is the fact that horses are grazed in the meadows surrounding the village completely alone and without fences! They all meet up and just do their own thing. This is real time out from their hard work, and is a time to forage many varieties of food on rich meadow land that has never encountered insecticide. 

Here is another photo 


Mare & Foal - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr

Interestingly, this is similar to cows too. The are taken to the meadows in the morning, the difference is the cowboy and dogs stick with them whilst they graze. However in the evening they are only returned to the edge of the village. Each large herd are made up of cows from many households. Some villagers own a single cow for milking by hand. However, the owner cannot afford to stay with their animal all day to protect their beast from wolves. So the cowboy makes his living by accepting individual contributions from villagers as guardian to their cows. As the sun starts to come down there is a wonderful spectacle of the cows entering the village from the periphery! Yes, each cow knows where it lives and walks home alone. At a certain time villagers leave their gates open so their cow can walk straight to the barn. If the owner forgets to open the gate, the cow patiently stands outside grazing on the verge, or lets out a 'moo' to remind their owner that they are there!


Cows finding their own way home by Paul.White, on Flickr



Jake and Dai said:


> I am completely transfixed by this thread! Welcome *trackranger* and thank you so very much for spending the time sharing your wonderful stories and photos. Please keep them coming!


Thank you


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Great pics once again!!! All I can think about every time I open this thread, is that I wish some of the ways they do things there, they would do here. LOL, I know thats obviously not possible at this point in time, but it just makes sense to me!

Love, love, love that the cows know how, and where to go to get back home!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It's not been that long ago that Americans lived this way in rural areas. This thread is fascinating to me . I also use my dog and horses to care for cattle in the mountains. It's intresting to see that the same work is getting done all over the world.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow! Great pics once again!!! All I can think about every time I open this thread, is that I wish some of the ways they do things there, they would do here. LOL, I know thats obviously not possible at this point in time, but it just makes sense to me!
> 
> Love, love, love that the cows know how, and where to go to get back home!


Of course the odd cow does makes the occasional mistake  After a hard days walking I stopped to quench my thirst in this bar at same time time as the cows were returning home. This one walked straight into the beer garden!


The cow that took the wrong turn into the beer garden! by Paul.White, on Flickr

It eventually realised it's mistake, but took quite a few seconds to register that there was no barn straight ahead  It then shot back out the way it came.


The cow that took the wrong turn into the beer garden! by Paul.White, on Flickr



kevinshorses said:


> It's not been that long ago that Americans lived this way in rural areas. This thread is fascinating to me . I also use my dog and horses to care for cattle in the mountains. It's intresting to see that the same work is getting done all over the world.


I have to be honest Kevin, I think this culture will rapidly die here too, especially since Romania joined the EU. Young people no longer need visas to work in other EU countries, and can earn a years salary in a matter of weeks. People are leaving in droves, so you can imagine the impact this will have on the Szekely culture, which has survived and adapted for more than a thousand years in Transylvania.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I love all the pictures and the stories that go with them! Welcome to the forum and please more pictures! I love the one with the grey mare and foal it is beautiful!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The poor cow just wanted a "cold one" before tucking herself in for the night...


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

It's nice to meet you, Paul! My grandparents were from Hungary, so I enjoy seeing pictures from near the "old country" 
I love the beautiful photos of how horses are put to such practical use! It's a nice way to learn about other cultures


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for your comments  

I thought you would like the following photo of two old brothers. There main form of transport around the village is their trusty horse and cart. As you can see, even the carts have a registration plate 


Rural Life - Transylvania - Brothers  by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said 'Their' main form of transport in the last post. I missed the edit, which proves how important it is to preview first before posting 

Here is another photo of one of the village elders collecting cabbages. 


Collecting cabbages - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics as always trackranger! Their way of life is so interesting to me! But, I love it!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Awesome pictures. Its a completely different way of life from where I am, but still very effective. They get the job done, the animals all look very well cared for, and the horses are still ridden effectively but without the bit, bridle, and saddle. The babies go to work with the mom, so that the farmers can still get done what needs to be done even with a mare that has a foal at her side. Its amazing seeing pictures like that, I love that the picture where they are loading hay, and the horse is just standing there in the traces eating some of the hay while they are loading it. Definitely keep the pictures coming. It is sad though that the old ways are starting to disappear all over, I would love to work the land with a horse like that. I think it would be an amazing experience.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks both for your replies and thanks also for the welcome  Yes, I certainly like the idea of foals remaining with their mothers whilst working. It must be a lot less stressful for both. I have a couple of videos to share with you, but no matter how much I try I cannot seem to embed them on here. Are videos disabled?


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Silly me  no fancy footwork required 

Here is some video footage of a young villager collecting my firewood with his horses and cart. He overshot the gate so had to put the horses in reverse. This seemed pretty clever to me, or is this quite easy for horses and handler to do?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That is really cool! ...and those horses are SO beautiful!


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

What a great thread!!! I do hate to see this way of life going out just as it has here in the states. More pics and commentary.....


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks 

OK, the quality of the next video is not the greatest, but I took this on a little compact camera I had with me. The villagers are out ploughing furrows with their horses and planting seedling potatoes by hand.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for sharing your experiences Paul, I am really enjoying reading them. 

I started looking through your Flickr account, but realized I am ruining it for myself and would rather wait for your descriptions to go with the photos. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm waaaaay impressed with that driver backing his pair and trailer to correct where he overshot your gate. I have enough trouble just trying to back my horse trailer with my truck, I can only imagine the tangle I'd get myself into with a pair of horses and a cart........(Shudders to think of it, not pretty!)


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Welcome and thanks for sharing your experiences Paul, I am really enjoying reading them.
> 
> I started looking through your Flickr account, but realized I am ruining it for myself and would rather wait for your descriptions to go with the photos. Please keep them coming!


Thanks Alex. My Flickr account only contains a fraction of my photographs  There are so many stories to tell, it is hard to know where to continue! 



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm waaaaay impressed with that driver backing his pair and trailer to correct where he overshot your gate. I have enough trouble just trying to back my horse trailer with my truck, I can only imagine the tangle I'd get myself into with a pair of horses and a cart........(Shudders to think of it, not pretty!)


I was totally impressed by this manoeuvre, but the young lad made it look so easy, I thought that it must be a simple procedure  


As I have said the horse plays a very big part in Szekely culture. I often used to wonder where this all started and did a little research. There is some controversy about the roots of the Szekely, but it is well documented by many historians that they are thought to be descendants of Attila the Hun. Attila and his hordes were well known horse back warriors, and the horse formed the platform to his armies success. This may in part explain the strong ties with the horse and riding skills passed down from generation to generation. Bare back riding is common place and young lads charging around the village showing off their skills in front of girls continues to this day. Unfortunately the same can be said of cars, a contraption that most young lads could not have afforded 20 years ago, which may explain the rapidly accumulating crucifixes next to the roads!

OK, so who else lives in the village that uses horses? Under the communist Ceauşescu regime, true travelling Romany gypsies were forcibly settled in towns and villages. Yes, a culture that also migrated from the east were told that their days of travelling were over and they had to live in small ghettos built and attached to existing Romanian, Saxon and Szekely communities. To this day cultural assimilation to these communities can only be described as poor, as the free and often wild spirit of the gypsy is a foreign concept to many and often their behaviour is hard to accept. They also prefer to stick to their own and often reject the boundaries laid down by others. That said I know many, and feel enriched by these connections and experiences. I have little experience with the depleted Saxon community and little to no experience in the Romanian either. However, the horse forms a common bond and link between Szekely and gypsy communities, as both love their horses!

Since the fall of communism some gypsies have decided to return to their traditional life on the road, looking for seasonal work, or selling goods to communities far away from their own. Life on the road can only be described as tough as they don't own big and highly decorated horse drawn caravans as seen in the west. Often their carts are no different to those seen on the fields. The only difference is a canopy to protect them from the elements.


Travelling Gypsies - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Paul I must say this is quickly becoming one of my favorite threads on here. It is absolutely fascinating to see the way of life there. I also think it is rather sad that we have all become machine & technology driven to the point that seeing a horse used for work is a strange concept to most. 

My horses would all think me crazy if they were expected to do the work that the tractor does. The closest they get to actual labor type work is dragging logs up from our woods to cut for camping firewood. Even that is more an exercise for ranch horse trail class training than actual work. 

Keep the photos coming! Love the videos as well, I don't drive mine so I am very impressed with the backing up to make the gate video. I can imagine it would be like backing up a truck & trailer, I'm not so great at that either lol!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I absolutly love this threat. its so amazing to see a diffrent way of life from the one that most of us live. its really sad that technology is taking over and making so many changes. I love your photos and videos, please keep posting them. absolutly amazing! and the boy driving the cart is a pretty good driver. i dont think i could have done it!but i can count the time iv driven a horse and cart on one hand, so i saying i couldnt do it isnt saying much LOL


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum =) Amazing pictures and what an interesting part of the world. I look forward to more stories and photos.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing these pictures! It's almost like stepping into a different world for a moment.  I wish I could travel there someday.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Fascinating! I'm subscribing for more pictures.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your kind comments. I must say I am quite overwhelmed by your fabulous responses, which really confirms to me that this is a story worth telling. I have been hooked ever since I first arrived in Ozsdola back in 1993. I fell in love with the people and the environment which is why I decided to set up my home there. Many of the villagers think I am slightly mad as most young people aspire to a wealthier life in the west, so cannot work out why I would want to settle in the east! I have spent many hours trying to explain my reasons, and most elders do get what I am trying to say. My explanation is simple but may be offensive to some, so I apologise for this in advance, although I firmly believe this to be true. Although the villagers of Ozsdola (Ojdula) are poor, I generally see far more happiness in this community compared to my own in the UK. They suffer physical poverty, but this is in my opinion far preferable to the western poverty of the soul. 

Why do I say this, and why do I prefer life in Transylvania? Well many things are just as we crave for from our own history. Mutual respect for each other; respect for elders; low crime; help and support for our neighbours; great community spirit with traditions; cultural identity; doors held open for women; hard work; but above all a simple and uncomplicated lifestyle in an environment with no pollution. In the west I suffer with seasonal asthma, requiring inhalers, in Transylvania I don't! 

OK, back to the gypsies  I have decided to tag the same information to my photos on Flickr, so if anyone randomly comes across these images they can follow what is going on.

High on a plateau on a walk from Ozsdola to Oituz we came across a family of Gypsies collecting firewood. Their return to the village required a steep descent, so they were busy preparing their horses and carts. Preparation is simple but has to be performed correctly to prevent the trailer from running loose and into the horse. First, one wheel is locked to the cart with a chain to cause drag. Then a trailing claw is deployed which can be stepped on if the trailer starts to descend too quickly. It was also nice to see that they took all their horses with them whether they were expected to work or not!


Gypsies with Horses - Ojdula to Oituz by Paul.White, on Flickr


Horses - Ojdula to Oituz by Paul.White, on Flickr


One wheel locked on cart to slow descent downhill by Paul.White, on Flickr


One wheel locked on cart to slow descent downhill by Paul.White, on Flickr


Cart claw to slow descent when going downhill by Paul.White, on Flickr


Gypsies collecting firewood by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fantastic story trackranger! Just amazing how they made the cart to where it wouldnt go into the horse. Very smart and practical!!!

As for why you moved there, I completely understand your reasons, and if I had the opportunity to do that, I probably would have done the same thing. Even from the pictures, everyone just looks so happy. Life there seems to be more fulfilling in that you work for yourself, and family!!

Thank you so must for posting these pics and showing such a different lifestyle!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Quote, "My explanation is simple but may be offensive to some, so I apologise for this in advance, although I firmly believe this to be true. Although the villagers of Ozsdola (Ojdula) are poor, I generally see far more happiness in this community compared to my own in the UK. They suffer physical poverty, but this is in my opinion far preferable to the western poverty of the soul."

I totally understand what you are saying here which is the same reason my family and I will be moveing to Mexico and you perfectly put into words what I have been trying to explain when some one says to me "Why so you want to move to Mexico?" with a look on there face like I am crazy. The place we will be is not as bad as some places but there way of life is much more relaxed which is why I want to be there.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I totally understand what you are saying here which is the same reason my family and I will be moveing to Mexico and you perfectly put into words what I have been trying to explain when some one says to me "Why so you want to move to Mexico?" with a look on there face like I am crazy. The place we will be is not as bad as some places but there way of life is much more relaxed which is why I want to be there.


It hasn't been easy Amanada, and for most of my first year in my 'house' I didn't have running water. However, the main issue has been my ability, or lack of it, to make a reasonable living locally. I managed to survive 18 months straight on my rather meagre income, but then realised I still have to work in the west to keep my dream alive. I wish you more success in Mexico. 



csimkunas6 said:


> Fantastic story trackranger! Just amazing how they made the cart to where it wouldnt go into the horse. Very smart and practical!!!


Thanks  

I agree, such a simple but very effective method to control the cart and protect the horse at the same time 


Evening overlooking Turia by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Trackranger we have already laid the ground work for a small trucking company as well as an internet cafe/school supply store there are at least 5 tech schools/universitys were we are building our house so hopefully between the two we will be able to live comfortably.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

That backing up of the horses and carts is impressive, especially in the snow on a wet and slick road. I agree that the ideals change based on the area in which you are living. It seems like in Transylvania they have the family, and community that we so often lack here in the states, that being poor is preferable as long as they can be with family and community, as opposed to moving to the states, or the UK, and making more money, but losing the family and community. Even the horses seem to be quite happy even doing hard labor, and they go everywhere with the handlers, the babies can tag along instead of being left penned up at home while mom goes off to do something. I'm sure that the babies being out and moving around so much really helps them develop better, and grow stronger faster. Just seeing such a different culture is amazing. 

Definitely keep your pictures, videos, and stories coming. It is definitely worth telling. Ever think about writing a book? A biography of why you moved to Transylvania, and how it has affected you and changed you? Just an idea, I think it would would be an awesome book to write, especially with people not understanding why you are there instead of back in the UK making money, and having modern conveniences.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

^ A book sounds wonderful! You have such a gift at telling these stories that I just flew through eight pages in what felt like no time! Please keep them coming.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

dressagebelle said:


> That backing up of the horses and carts is impressive, especially in the snow on a wet and slick road. I agree that the ideals change based on the area in which you are living. It seems like in Transylvania they have the family, and community that we so often lack here in the states, that being poor is preferable as long as they can be with family and community, as opposed to moving to the states, or the UK, and making more money, but losing the family and community. Even the horses seem to be quite happy even doing hard labor, and they go everywhere with the handlers, the babies can tag along instead of being left penned up at home while mom goes off to do something. I'm sure that the babies being out and moving around so much really helps them develop better, and grow stronger faster. Just seeing such a different culture is amazing.
> 
> Definitely keep your pictures, videos, and stories coming. It is definitely worth telling. Ever think about writing a book? A biography of why you moved to Transylvania, and how it has affected you and changed you? Just an idea, I think it would would be an awesome book to write, especially with people not understanding why you are there instead of back in the UK making money, and having modern conveniences.


Yes, it is great to see foals with their mothers, and once they leave the main road they are released and happily run along forest tracks keeping close to mum and cart. As you say this must help maintain close bonds and aid development. It is nice to receive such feedback as I am learning so much from all of you. 

The villagers often ask if I will get a horse myself, but I wouldn't know where to begin and I can't even ride  That said I take enormous pleasure watching and documenting everyone at work with their equines. Seeing horses worked so professionally comes with practice. The difference here is, villagers do this everyday out of necessity, so probably don't realise how much their skills are admired in the west. When I watch a villager ploughing a field with his horse, they often glance across at me, probably thinking what on earth can be so interesting in preparing a field for planting. I would probably receive much the same reaction in the UK if I started photographing farmers ploughing with a modern tractor. 

Your comment about writing a book regularly crops up in conversation, and I usually tell friends that I am too busy or too lazy to write one. The truth is I wouldn't know where to start and I know I would constantly doubt my ability to make a good job of it. Anyway, who would edit it, who would publish it and more importantly would anyone actually read it? The beauty of my blog is that it combines text with photographs, and can be updated. However, if I am to achieve my ultimate goal of self sufficiency, the revenue generated by a book would be extremely useful  



Calmwaters said:


> Thank you Trackranger we have already laid the ground work for a small trucking company as well as an internet cafe/school supply store there are at least 5 tech schools/universitys were we are building our house so hopefully between the two we will be able to live comfortably.


Amanda, I wish you every success. I think one of my biggest handicaps was coming from a working background always as an employee. I never thought making money and running a small business would prove so difficult. Maybe, it was more complicated operating in a foreign country with a different language and rules. I think I am making excuses, I'm just not that good at making money 



Arksly said:


> ^ A book sounds wonderful! You have such a gift at telling these stories that I just flew through eight pages in what felt like no time! Please keep them coming.


Thank you so much 


Rural Life - Transylvania - Brothers by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I know a publisher lol. I just think that it would be a neat story. The easiest way to start, is to just take the photos and descriptions you already have, put them in order, plus any journals, or newspaper entries, or anything else you may have written, and start compiling them in a "book", and go from there. It does take work though, but I would keep it in mind for someday. You can always also look for a "ghost writer", or a transcriptionist or something who would do the writing for you, help with wording, and descriptions and such, and you wouldn't have to do quite so much work. But I do love hearing everything you have to tell one here either way, I think that its an awesome culture, and I would love to hear more, and see more.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I would buy a book for sure! Your stories and photos are truly mesmerizing.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

dressagebelle said:


> I know a publisher lol. I just think that it would be a neat story. The easiest way to start, is to just take the photos and descriptions you already have, put them in order, plus any journals, or newspaper entries, or anything else you may have written, and start compiling them in a "book", and go from there. It does take work though, but I would keep it in mind for someday. You can always also look for a "ghost writer", or a transcriptionist or something who would do the writing for you, help with wording, and descriptions and such, and you wouldn't have to do quite so much work. But I do love hearing everything you have to tell one here either way, I think that its an awesome culture, and I would love to hear more, and see more.


Thank you so much for your encouragement. Please feel free to pass on my details to your editor friend as I would be interested in discussing this further 
I think the other reason writing a book has become so daunting is due to the size of the subject material. I don't have one particular interest, but more like 20 to 30. How would I wrap it all up when I am still learning so much about many things? For example, I think I have a pretty good grasp of the lifestyle, techniques and methods adopted by transhumant shepherds, but every time I visit them I pick up something new. When I get home I tweak my blog to reflect these new 'nuggets' of truth. That is not so easy to do with a book, although I suppose that is why some authors revise the original on occasion. Thank you again for giving me so much 'food for thought'  



Piaffe said:


> I would buy a book for sure! Your stories and photos are truly mesmerizing.


You are too kind 


Working Horses by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

trackranger said:


> Working Horses by Paul.White, on Flickr


Those halters are very interesting. Do you have any pics without the bridles/headstalls? Wonder if they are homemade or store-bought.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I want halters like that lol. I just love seeing all the pictures and how different and rich the culture is.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Still reading and still enthralled.


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, most of the halters and bridles are made in the villages. I have seen them sold in shops in nearby towns, but the prices are so high that most villagers cannot afford them. That said, I have also been told that many were made in factories during the communist era, many of which survive to this day.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely fascinating! I'm with MHFQ on this one; this thread is one of my favorites. Looking forward to more pictures soon!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Absolutely fascinating! I'm with MHFQ on this one; this thread is one of my favorites. Looking forward to more pictures soon!


Thanks! 

Here are some villagers returning from the forest with logs. I must say I have never heard commands like this before or since


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Heey, welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love how these horses pull to voice command and they use no driving reins. Thank you so much for posting here the way you do. We will keep you in a lifetime of posting if you are willing!!!


----------



## trackranger (Sep 27, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I love how these horses pull to voice command and they use no driving reins. Thank you so much for posting here the way you do. We will keep you in a lifetime of posting if you are willing!!!


I have plenty more material Allison, although I'm not sure I can keeping this thread going for a lifetime  

I find the following 'Past & Present' theme interesting. At the moment the working horse is the dominant labour force in village life. However, I wonder if this same photograph will be viewed with nostalgia by these villagers in 20 years time?


Installing water pipes by Paul.White, on Flickr


----------

